
Font Awesome Black Tie - fortawesome
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/232193852/font-awesome-black-tie
======
jwarzech
I love Font Awesome and use it all the time....but this campaign is to help
fund development of a "somewhat faster" commercial licensable version of
existing icons?

I would be a lot more apt to donate if this was just to help fund Dave to make
more icons freely available.

~~~
fortawesome
Black Tie is a completely new icon set designed from scratch. Different look
and feel than the original Font Awesome.

Supporting this will also give me more time to work on the original Font
Awesome, too!

~~~
huhtenberg
> _a completely new icon set designed from scratch_

FWIW this was not what I got from a quick glance through the KS page. I left
with an impression that you are just adding extra weights to the FA.

Also, making a completely new icon font ... damn, that's going to be a tough
thing to market. Every second person on Dribbble considers it their blood debt
to release at least one icon font, usually a freebie. There's ton of
established icon fonts too, some of which are extremely well marketed and are
essentially the go-to standards in the designer (paid) circles. Granted,
you've got a great name at your disposal and an attention of a large user
base, but given that FA is free, I just can't help but wonder what your
conversion rate is going to be like.

[1] [http://hlvticons.ch/](http://hlvticons.ch/)

[2] [http://pictos.cc/font/](http://pictos.cc/font/)

[3] [http://www.entypo.com/](http://www.entypo.com/)

[4]
[http://icomoon.io/app/#/select/library](http://icomoon.io/app/#/select/library)

------
sutterbomb
Looks fantastic, and I love FA so thank you for that.

Probably too late for this feedback, but the pricing differentials between
being a backer and just licensing it when it becomes available were too narrow
to entice me to back it. I.e. The $30 savings by backing it now instead of
(potentially) buying it outright later this year just wasn't enough savings to
convince me to back it. You could read this two ways - lower the backer goal
amounts, or increase the licensing costs. I think you could safely do the
latter :)

------
sergiotapia
Don't know how I feel about this to be honest.

On one hand, FontAwesome has been a champion worldwide for free, easily usable
fonts, shouldn't the creator get some sort of compensation?

On the other hand, will FontAwesome be put away in the shed? Sort of like the
Nginx free/elite-turbo-premium offerings.

~~~
fortawesome
Font Awesome will see just as much love, if not more than before. The last
release, less than a month ago, had 71 new icons. The original Font Awesome
isn't going anywhere.

------
toddynho
Backed, if for no other reason than to support something I've used on
countless projects for years.

It will be interesting to see the new weights/styles, and better scaling of
BlackTie.

Good luck Dave!

~~~
dlevine
Me too. Even if I never use this font, I've gotten enough benefit from Font
Awesome over the past year that I feel like I should support this guy in
continuing to do awesome things.

------
Joe8Bit
I like this idea (and backed it!) but I'd have liked if the fact it was going
to be a commercial font was more apparent on the KickStarter page, as it feels
a bit buried at the moment. I doubt this was deliberate, but I can say
personally having the 'Font Awesome' brand being used so prominently made me
think it was going to be open source.

~~~
fortawesome
And thanks for the support. I made it clearer in the tagline.

------
ahsteele
Font Awesome is great, but am wondering if at this point Dave has already
given away too much free milk to now try and sell the cow.

~~~
jdorfman
I think he is just trying to support his family. ;)

------
jdorfman
Backed to help support Dave continue his work on Font Awesome since it is the
most popular library on BootstrapCDN. Good luck!

------
tbondo
In my opinion the old icons look much better. The examples given of the new
icons look unfinished and choppy.

~~~
orillian
The thing is font awesome scaled up well, but not down near as nicely. Black
Tie seems to scales down nicely, but looks a bit too minimalist (or maybe just
chunky) at larger sizes for my taste.

@fortawesome: Could we get some views that show true to size comparisons of
the new font at a few different scales. Some overly large images of 4 of the
icons just doesn't cut it near as well as seeing things how we would use them!

@fortawesome: See how you have the super large versions of your font's on the
font awesome homepage? Make sure the new icons still look good that big!

~~~
fortawesome
Kickstarter makes this a bit tough. I'll see what I can do to add some varying
sizes.

------
tehwebguy
Just supported at $25, a drop in the bucket for the value I've gained from FA.

------
gojomo
Love love love these backer options:

 _Pledge $299 or more: Choose an icon to be added to Black Tie OR the original
Font Awesome - you decide one icon to be added, I do the design.

Pledge $999 or more: Choose 4 icons to be added to Black Tie OR the original
Font Awesome - you decide four icons to be added, I do the design.

Pledge $1,999 or more: Your logo in Black Tie & the original Font Awesome.
Must be square-ish, single color, & you must have the rights._

The corporate-logo option might be underpriced: 4/10 already sold.

------
applecore
If I was starting a new project, I'd use Ionicons instead of Font Awesome.

[http://ionicons.com/](http://ionicons.com/)

~~~
x3ro
Hmm, that font seems to be copying Android and iOS icons nearly 1:1. How does
that hold up from a copyright perspective?

------
Kiro
> Your support will allow hiring another developer to build new features and
> give me the time to focus on making every single icon sub-pixel perfect.

How do you make something sub-pixel perfect? Is there some tool you can use or
do you need to test on many different monitors/computers?

~~~
fortawesome
It's about the difference between designing just for 14px as well as a variety
of larger sizes.

------
Argorak
A bit surprised that the backer awards do not include a tie.

------
batmansbelt
People pay for fonts? That's crazy talk. Especially if it's a symbol font.

~~~
orillian
Actually yes they do! I have a few symbol fonts in my library that cost way
more than he's asking for the 4 weights.

My personal hesitation isn't due to paying for a symbol font...I'm waiting to
see a bit more of the font so I can decide if the style is neutral enough that
I'll be able to use it in enough places to make the cost worthwhile.

~~~
batmansbelt
Why don't you just google the symbol you are looking for and pilfer something
from image search, like a normal person?

